# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Advice for Betta rubra

## nature beauty

Hi Bro,

I had finally finish my 3 month long scape project with plently of help from one of the bro. Will try to upload my new tank for comments soon.

Back to the topic as i was scape the new tank i found my 1.5ft tank sitting in my room waste it time and seen i quite poison by the bettas i decided to give it a try on betta rubra.

As I'm not really familiar with the beautiful fish i really want to find out more before i step into it hence i need some help from bro from there on a few things:

1- Is 1.5 ft tank big enough for a pair of betta rubra?
2- What kind of condition do i need to provide for them to live happily
3- Is rubra a species good to start with?

Thank you bro for all the kind help in advice

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

I bred mine in a 1.5" cube tank.And i lowered the pH to 4.5.For breeding,a bare tank with some leaf litter and bogwood would be ideal.The leaf litter will add tanin to the water which you can adjust during the water change.It is a good fish to start off the hobby as it is less demanding ... and they are prolific spawners.Funny though ..... the fish still command a high price in the trade.

Hope that helps.

----------


## 900801

Hey,you can also try betta channoids they are good starters.



> Funny though ..... the fish still command a high price in the trade.


If my memory serves me right,i think the price has drop.

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Hey,you can also try betta channoids they are good starters.
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right,i think the price has drop.


Yup.. Agree and their price is so much cheaper than betta rubra.
1.5ft tank is big enough to keep them and also offers a lots of hiding place.

----------


## 900801

Yes,if there is sufficient hiding space maybe 2 pairs can even be added,

----------


## exotic_idiot

No problem... But if really keen to breed them better 1 pair or a trio to keep the fries or eggs safe... No other extra fish added to prevent them from eating up the eggs/fries.

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

I think the cheaper ones are the ones that some of our friends had bred ..... If i remember(a few months back) .... There are rubras being swapped for other wilds from some friends here.

The wild ones are still sold at the old price.A friend from Korea told me that he got his for USD125/pair (which i think as ridiculous).

If i may add ..... On the issue of wild caught bettas ... Nowadays most of the wild bettas are breedable ..... And as the wild caught has more value than the home bred ones ...... it remains questionable whether the one that we buy as wild are actually wild or home bred ....... Ofcourse,it would not be an issue if we go to catch the fish ourselves. 

Yes channoides makes an excellent choice for beginners too.I have a few that i kept for more than 2 years now.

----------


## nature beauty

Thank Bro for all the input wish to check also how about the food to feed do they take pellet or frozen?

----------


## drakeho

Frozen blood worm are good with them . Pellet you may have to train them abit . When they are hungry , they will go for the pellet but very small amount only for what I know . Hope it helps .

----------


## nature beauty

Thank bro,

May I also check how to i maintain the PH at 4.5 in a bare bottom tank?

What should I be adding in the filter or tank to achieve that? I think of getting the pair at the end of the month as i'm setting my tank this sun will be going for bare bottom as suggested but not sure how to handle the PH.

Also wish to check if the tanin help or not which 1 do they prefer? thank bro! :Grin:

----------


## exotic_idiot

You can either use peat moss add into the filter or pH down solutions mix with the water...
Both ways can bring down the pH but by how much i'm not sure..
I'm using soil to bring down the pH :Smile: 

You can use pH test kits to measure but buy a pH pen i think can save more $$$.. :Grin:

----------


## nature beauty

Thank bro for the kind advice,

Also wish to check which soil to use for the ph lowing part?

----------


## exotic_idiot

You can use ada soil but for best effect try use ada africana which can bring down the pH really low.. Around 4.5pH
Personally i'm using ada africana for my marcostoma pair. :Smile:

----------


## nature beauty

thank bro for the advice will try that

----------


## exotic_idiot

If you are using bare tank without soil also possible...
Just need to buy those pH down solutions and measure the water. :Smile: 
Either way also can :Grin:

----------


## drakeho

I have never use any soil or PH down for my rubra . They still brood . Try to keep the tank dark so they feel more relax . Hope it helps .

----------


## nature beauty

Bro you mean dark water or dark surrounding?

----------


## drakeho

Both ? I leave them alone in a dark area with black water . Only onces a while I do a roll call but chances are you cant really find them . Wc is done onces every one and a half weeks .

----------


## Yeowch

Sorry to dig up this old thread, I wonder if I shall feed the female while the male is brooding In the same tank? Thank you.

----------


## mikeleech

Hi, I keep mine in 1 ft bare bottom tanks. Used sera peat to lower water PH. Yeow. You can fed the female .

----------


## Yeowch

Thank you so much. Somehow the male swallowed the eggs but the male is brooding again since last night. Keep my finger cross :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Yeowch

Thanks for the reply Mike. Somehow the male swallowed the eggs but he is brooding again two days ago. Keep my finger cross

----------


## mikeleech

hi, yeowch . do not knock on the tank ,when they are brooding.
oh, do you have what'app

----------


## Yeowch

> hi, yeowch . do not knock on the tank ,when they are brooding.
> oh, do you have what'app


Hi Mike, I can be reached at Eight Five 000 Six 44.  :Smile:  Have a good day. :Jump for joy:

----------


## LaVsy

may i know what temperature are you guys maintaining at?
with chiller ?

----------


## mikeleech

hi LaVsy,
you dont need a chiller for them to breed.

----------

